# Set up needed for R1000



## Kalashnikov (7/3/17)

Hi Guys ,

Need some help. looking for a setup for a friend.

Option 1 is the
SMOK ALIEN BABY AL-85 STARTER KIT

Option 2 is the Pico Mega + melo Starter kit.

My problem lies between these 2 but i need something with a rebuild-able option. Does the baby beast or melo have rebuildable decks available? IF not can anyone suggest a cheap mod and a cheap rebuildable tank? Looking more for a single coil option and For about R1000.

ALso to add its for a woman so trying to keep the smallest possible setup with good performance.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn (7/3/17)

If those are your 2 options I'd rather go with the Smok as the Baby Beast does have a RBA option down the line... However there are some other options to Consider like the Tarot Nano kit that comes with the Veco tank and you can very easily replace the tank with a RTA down the line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (7/3/17)

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> If those are your 2 options I'd rather go with the Smok as the Baby Beast does have a RBA option down the line... However there are some other options to Consider like the Tarot Nano kit that comes with the Veco tank and you can very easily replace the tank with a RTA down the line.




and the shape of the pico mega makes it very unfriendly in the pocket... although my wife runs a 75W pico and baby beast with the X4 coils and she's happy enough not to bug me about it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/3/17)

Amir said:


> and the shape of the pico mega makes it very unfriendly in the pocket... although my wife runs a 75W pico and baby beast with the X4 coils and she's happy enough not to bug me about it.


Does the pico mega also have a 22mm tank limit like the smaller one?


----------



## Amir (7/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Does the pico mega also have a 22mm tank limit like the smaller one?



I didnt bother checking... I went Alien for shape and size and power. 25mm attys work well and its a no fuss battery door etc. It's just too simple to work with really


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/3/17)

Amir said:


> I didnt bother checking... I went Alien for shape and size and power. 25mm attys work well and its a no fuss battery door etc. It's just too simple to work with really


Are we talking about the baby alien? it fits 25mm attys flush?


----------



## Vape_r (7/3/17)

I have a pico and serpent mini and a battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (7/3/17)

Vape_r said:


> I have a pico and serpent mini and a battery


For Sale?


----------



## Vape_r (7/3/17)

Yeah pm me


----------



## Amir (7/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Are we talking about the baby alien? it fits 25mm attys flush?



no no no... the big alien not the AL85. i love it to bits...


----------



## Andre (7/3/17)

Tarot Nano with Veco tank is not a bad option. Built in battery (2500 mAh) and very small - smaller than the Pico. Veco has top airflow (no leaking) and can be set for a tight draw. Top filling too. Uses EUC coils (ceramic or cotton). The ceramic coils work perfectly. R350 for 10 coils at Vape Cartel. Of course, not a rebuildable option that I know of.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WELIHF (7/3/17)

You can also look at the Eleaf Asper mod with Oppo RTA, got one for the misses and she's happy 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (7/3/17)

Hi @Kalashnikov 

Vaporesso Target Mini - 40W + Serpent Alto or Serpent Sub Ohm - which takes Store Coils and/or Kangertech RBA Plus single coil rebuild able deck

The Pic has the Serpent Mini 22mm RTA - a very versatile and cost effective kit. 

Any further info required - will be happy to help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (8/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need some help. looking for a setup for a friend.
> 
> ...


looking for a small set up how bout the Wismec rx mini?The Pico and Baby Alien are fine but i don't know if the tank w/the ALIEN is rebuildable, the tank I got with my Alien is a Tornado subohm tank,non rebuild,also check the OBS Engine Nano it's low profile,single coil but still holds five ml.if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## kev mac (8/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need some help. looking for a setup for a friend.
> 
> ...


looking for a small set up how bout the Wismec rx mini?The Pico and Baby Alien are fine but i don't know if the tank w/the ALIEN is rebuildable, the tank I got with my Alien is a Tornado subohm tank,non rebuild,also check the OBS Engine Nano it's low profile,single coil but still holds five ml.if i'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/3/17)

Max said:


> Hi @Kalashnikov
> 
> Vaporesso Target Mini - 40W + Serpent Alto or Serpent Sub Ohm - which takes Store Coils and/or Kangertech RBA Plus single coil rebuild able deck
> 
> ...


Thats a good setup but i think that mod might be not enough battery life. how many mah is it rated at? I was also thinking a serpent 22 as the tank


----------



## Kalashnikov (8/3/17)

kev mac said:


> looking for a small set up how bout the Wismec rx mini?The Pico and Baby Alien are fine but i don't know if the tank w/the ALIEN is rebuildable, the tank I got with my Alien is a Tornado subohm tank,non rebuild,also check the OBS Engine Nano it's low profile,single coil but still holds five ml.if i'm not mistaken.


nice idea on the engine. It may fit the Smok. only thing is i dont really see them for sale just the mod. And the times i did it was r150 less than the kit with the included tank. SO not sure how worth it is. WHere can i find the engine nano? Im running the normal engine at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (8/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Thats a good setup but i think that mod might be not enough battery life. how many mah is it rated at? I was also thinking a serpent 22 as the tank



I have this as one of my stealth setups, it is really good but battery life is a bit bleak. The mini mod is 1400mAh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (8/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> nice idea on the engine. It may fit the Smok. only thing is i dont really see them for sale just the mod. And the times i did it was r150 less than the kit with the included tank. SO not sure how worth it is. WHere can i find the engine nano? Im running the normal engine at the moment



Try noonclouds.co.za I think they had a nano. I bought the big one from the recently and it sits on my alien just fine. Also got a serpent mini 25 from them yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz (8/3/17)

The al85 is also a good choice, and fits up to 24mm with no problem and the baby beast also has an rba available , only problem I see is the rba is dual coil only, but you really can't go wrong with the al85 from what I've seen


----------



## Amir (8/3/17)

The baby beast RBA is a pain in the butt. U have to change the glass on the tank etc... too many steps to kill the simplicity. It's for this reason alone I got myself the SM25 and the engine as comparisons and I hold them both in high regard. The SM25 more so due to the fact that u can run single or dual coils. I also have a big baby beast in the rotation for the pure simplicity and stock coils. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Normz (8/3/17)

I agree that if you're gonna be using a mix of stock coils and the rba it might be a mission, but I put the rba in and it never came out. I was more than happy with it till I pulled the trigger on my mage. Next up is a single coil tank and hadaly, but I will always praise my baby beast, coz if not for that I would never have built my first coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (9/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> nice idea on the engine. It may fit the Smok. only thing is i dont really see them for sale just the mod. And the times i did it was r150 less than the kit with the included tank. SO not sure how worth it is. WHere can i find the engine nano? Im running the normal engine at the moment


Being from the States I can't say where locally but I know it is new and getting good reviews. I am not sure if it is available yet but soon should be at the China site's. I would like one also. I recently bought a Tornado nano and though it is a dually I get great flavor but you must wick it properly.


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/3/17)

Amir said:


> The baby beast RBA is a pain in the butt. U have to change the glass on the tank etc... too many steps to kill the simplicity. It's for this reason alone I got myself the SM25 and the engine as comparisons and I hold them both in high regard. The SM25 more so due to the fact that u can run single or dual coils. I also have a big baby beast in the rotation for the pure simplicity and stock coils.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you have to change the glass? Does a differnt one come with the rba kit? I was planning to let her just use the stock coils till they out then just put a simple 24G 7 wrap build in the smok. Im running this on my dripbox and hapy vaping at 30w. So for a single battery that should be good


----------



## Amir (9/3/17)

The RBA head is slightly taller than a stock coil so to compensate for the size increase they use a taller glass which comes in the RBA kit... PITA if you ask me...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Being from the States I can't say where locally but I know it is new and getting good reviews. I am not sure if it is available yet but soon should be at the China site's. I would like one also. I recently bought a Tornado nano and though it is a dually I get great flavor but you must wick it properly.


@Andre might know where to get it locally ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> @Andre might know where to get it locally ?


You mean the OBS Engine Nano? Nope, still waiting.


----------

